# Help! I think my new pharmacist gave me the TEVA brand Amphet. Salts instead of BARR



## Rainbows1300 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a regular pharmacist I go to. But today I chose a new one, which is new, and right around the corner. However, same chain.

I ALWAYS get the BARR brand of Amphetamine Salts ER 20 mg. As my insurance will not pay for the Adderall. Once, I Had an adverse reaction to the TEVA brand. Or so I THOUGHT!

Today, BEFORE the script was filled, I asked the new pharmacist if she had the BARR brand of the generic Ampetamine Salts. she said "yes".
I even specifeid I only wanted the BARR. And could only take that. she said "okay."

i picked up the script, took the first dose, And an hour later, my body felt "different". as the hours progressed, so did my symtoms. i began feeling REALLY lousy. and severe side effects.

So i looked on the part of the bottle where the "Mfr" info usually is. always visible on all my other empty bottles. but today, the new pharmacist had covered that mfr info portion with a label -warning not to take meds without asking your dr first?????

now i am suspicious. so i looked on the paperwork. and low and behold, it read "TEVA USA" as the mfr. It says that on two pieces of paperwork she gave me. the short of it is, when i called her to ask why she gave me TEVA brand after i specified BARR, she put me on hold for about 5 mins. btw. i was not rude. nice. yet very concerned.

so she comes back and tells me her supervisor is there and they both say TEVA DOES NOT make capsules. then i told her i have other capsules from TEVA. a 25 mg i tried before .(orange and white) they didn't work for me. she still insists TEVA doesn't make capsules, and she gave me BARR, and if i didn't believe her to come in to the pharmacy.
so i did. and she shows me a bottle which says BARR -but a big x on the bottle. ??????????

she showed me the "TEVA" pills. yes. the pills Do look like what i have. but am i REALLY insane. or doesn't the TEVA brand ALSO look the same as the BARR? i asked why the paperwork i got today printed TEVA? and they both insisted "we are going to call TEVA and get to the bottom of this! our labels are being printed WRONG!"

i didn't tell them i THOUGHT the TEVA would look the same. but right now, i feel like i am either SUPER NUTS! or just made a huge mistake.

PLEASE! has anyone on this board ever seen/used the TEVA 20 mg er amphetamine salts? these pills are orange, and oblon. and have
m. amphet salts 20 mg printed on them in black. i am certain i had tried it before . and YES! looked just like the BARR. but i felt terrible. like i do right now!

also. take a look at the link below. it has a photo of the TEVA brand. yep! looks just like what i took today. and ALSO looks just like the BARR brand.
and it's a capsule!!!!!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images.ddccdn.com/images/pills/custom/pill15020-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.drugs.com/imprints/m-amphet-salts-20-mg-15020.html&usg=__nBRotpc4t-Ks1tmQeUFQpCVxz4I=&h=200&w=200&sz=8&hl=en&start=6&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=276-XfzKtBQsPM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dteva%2Bamphetamine%2Bsalts%2Ber%2B20%2Bmg%2Bcapsule%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADRA_enUS361US361%26tbs%3Disch:1

yet the pharmacist told me TEVA doesn't make capsules????????????????

and if i am right. WHY would a pharmacy make up such a story??!! 
and at my expense? diahrreah all day. super irrritable. and even worse side effects. my body has adverse reactions to some dyes. could explain the pain.

thanks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Most generic manufacturer's websites list the medications that they make. Here in Canada, the only Adderall that is available is brand name Adderall XR from Shire. There is no generic so I can't be more of help. Do you not have your last month's bottle of Adderall with the manufacturer's name of Teva on it to show the pharmacist? Sometimes generic manufacturers stop producing certain drugs and sometimes pharmacists are just dumbasses. You can also try calling other pharmacies(another company) to see if this Teva Adderall generic exists.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just took a quick look at Teva's site. They certainly make generic Adderal IR, though I couldn't manage to find an XR version from them.

Perhaps I missed it? You can look for yourself: http://www.tevausa.com/default.aspx?pageid=76

I know Teva bought some (or all) of Barr's stimulant production. The dextroamphetamine I use is listed on Teva's site: pink scored tablets with a 'B' (as in Barr) on one side with 953 over 10 on the other.


----------



## Alessandra dimonia (Feb 26, 2017)

hi I am a pharmacy tech and I can testify that Teva does not make capsules xr Adderall. Shire has total rights to xr Adderall and the x on the bottle is what we do to mark an open bottle so we don't have so we don't waste. hope this helped


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Alessandra dimonia said:


> hi I am a pharmacy tech and I can testify that Teva does not make capsules xr Adderall. Shire has total rights to xr Adderall and the x on the bottle is what we do to mark an open bottle so we don't have so we don't waste. *hope this helped*


Yep, I'm sure replying to a 7 year old thread was of great help to the OP.


----------

